# Anal Glands?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I noticed a really stinky fishy smell recently and when I smelt Luna's butt I figured she was the culprit! :coolwink:
So we mentioned it to the vet yesterday during her check up, he said it was her Anal Glands which I figured, and emptied them for her. (She had no other signs, ie no scooting/licking etc)
He said some dogs need emptying some dont.
Luna is 5 months now. 

What Id like to know is how often is this going to 'need' doing and how often is that smell going to be around then! (Is there anything you can do to help prevent the smell etc?) I bath them around every 2 weeks anyway.
Even though its been done I can still smell it slightly and its not nice is it.

My husband paid the vet yesterday, when I asked how much it was he said £42....the consultation should be £28 so that means they charged us £14 to empty these glands? He didnt bring the reciept even (never leave your husband in charge lol) so im hoping he's got that price wrong...


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a tip for you - Get the vet or a groomer to teach you to do it! Yeah its a gross job but its far cheaper and less stressful for you to do them! 

Some dogs need them doing monthly, some dogs never need them doing, its such a huge variation, you just need to learn from your dog if and when they need to be done. A high quality diet can reduce the need for them to be done - Since switching Pippi to raw its gone from being monthly to once or twice a year!


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah id be fine doing it myself if Lunas going to need it, esp if a vet is going to charge £14 to put some rubber gloves on!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

It's really easy to do yourself. I would ensure her stools are very firm she needs to really push to get it out.

I can send you a link on how yo empty them I'd you want, there's a gross video included lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She sure is young for "needing" anal glands emptying. Did she by change get really startled/jumped at one point before you noticed the smell? Sometimes they can release them if something really cares them. Otherwise yeah...much easier/cheaper doing them yourself. I do Matilda every month or 6 weeks & Maxie I have had to do on occasion but I didn't have to start doing them until they were 2+yo.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I thought she was young too.
No they were both sat on my lap and I thought what on earth is that smell!
I checked the next day and she smelt the same.

Blimey I didnt think itd be something so regular..I knew about them but never have had a dog that showed any signs of needing them doing etc. 
Im just hoping the smell wont stick around..


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I take Paco in every 4 to 6 weeks vet does the anal glands and clips his nails charges me $15.00 to me thats a bargin. When Paco needs it done he starts to scoot and he constantly looks at his butt.


----------

